# How do you weigh your Chi?



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guys!

I have tried weighing my Chihuahua on my human scale at home (I weigh myself, then weigh me and the pup) but I think the scale is not accurate. For example, I weighed him right before the vet, and the scale was 2.8lbs, then at the vet he was 2lbs even. I have no idea why that would happen! I am just eager to track his weight as he grows and get an idea of his final size (at 8 weeks he was off the charts, but also had a very round shape, maybe puppy fat?)

Do you guys use a similar method to weigh your chis, or do you have a special scale? I have a food scale (that I use to weigh my snakes!) but its too little to use for him (too much wiggling - the snakes I can just plop in a plastic container).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

The vet scale will always be diff from human scales  I do the same way u do lol and its never exact but just a guesstimate which is good enough for me right now


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought food scales that would go up to an amount that was above what I knew my chi weighed such as up to 11 lbs. and has a plastic bowl on top. I sit Lulu in the plastic bowl. I do it on the floor so she doesn't fear falling out, and I don't take my hands off of her, but I don't keep them on her in a way that would add to her weight--just make her feel secure. When she is still and centered I see what it says she weighs.  It's still not always exactly what the vet scales say, but it's only off a couple of oz.

Edit: BTW, they are exclusively Lulu's scales. I never weigh food in them. Hehe


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My vet is only about 7 minutes from our shop, so whenever I feel there has been a change in weight, I just pop in and put him on the scales! I do it myself encase they are usually pretty busy! 

We also have a postage scale and that's very close to the vet's scale. Right now he is 8.5 lbs! Right where I want him. He's on the bigger side for a chi!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a food scale just like lulus mom! Although I have to admit I also use it for food... The dogs are always in a bowl when they are on there so I figure it is sanitary. It is a bigger food scale that goes to 15 lbs. I use a postal scale for baking and it would be way too small for a bowl with a chi in it.

I don't weigh them very often though- I adjust food and activity based on how my dogs look and feel, not what they weigh. I only need the weight for buying clothes, dosing medication and stuff like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Petsmart. They're always happy to let a dog jump on their scale.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

i prefer not to have the girls on vet or store scales. Vet wanted to put them on the scale right after a puppy had just been on it that was sick and owners were coming in with a stool sample. No, thanks. I called in weights later.

I have very accurate scales for my wax melt making and mailing. I have a plastic shoe box and they stand in it just fine. I plop the bin on, tare the scale and place a dog in.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> I use a food scale just like lulus mom! Although I have to admit I also use it for food... The dogs are always in a bowl when they are on there so I figure it is sanitary. It is a bigger food scale that goes to 15 lbs. I use a postal scale for baking and it would be way too small for a bowl with a chi in it.
> 
> I don't weigh them very often though- I adjust food and activity based on how my dogs look and feel, not what they weigh. I only need the weight for buying clothes, dosing medication and stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!! Nothing wrong with using your food scales for weighing dogs and food! It's not like they can't be cleaned. Besides, plenty of folks bathe chis in the kitchen sink. What's the difference?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> i prefer not to have the girls on vet or store scales. Vet wanted to put them on the scale right after a puppy had just been on it that was sick and owners were coming in with a stool sample. No, thanks. I called in weights later.


I never thought about that. Good point.


----------

